# Tim Miles Leaves NDSU



## always_outdoors (Dec 17, 2002)

North Dakota State head men's basketball coach Tim Miles is going up in altitude - and in the Division I ranks.

Miles, 40, will take over the program at Colorado State, an announcement that is expected to take place this afternoon at the Fort Collins school.

Neil Sussenguth, the father of NDSU freshman forward Sam Sussenguth, said Miles met with the Bison players late Wednesday night and informed them that he is taking the CSU job.

Miles and Bison athletic director Gene Taylor could not be reached for comment. But ESPN.com, quoting unidentified sources, said Miles will be named to replace Dale Layer.

It was a reversal of sorts from the flirtation Miles had with North Carolina-Wilmington last spring.

North Dakota State University head coach Tim Miles talks to player Ben Woodside during a second-half time out against Iowa State Sunday in Ames, Iowa. Iowa State won 67-54. Photo by Michael Vosburg / Forum Photo Editor 
RELATED CONTENT 
Tim Miles calls a time out Friday night in Lubbock, Tex. 
NDSU basketball coach Tim Miles 
That process lasted two weeks and eventually ended with Miles withdrawing from consideration.

The Colorado State job came quick.

Weber State (Utah) head coach Randy Rahe told the Fort Collins Coloradoan newspaper late Wednesday that he was "aware Tim Miles was a leading candidate." But Rahe couldn't confirm late Wednesday night that Miles got the job.

Rahe was a candidate for openings at CSU and the University of Wyoming. Colorado State had one of four coaching vacancies in the Mountain West Conference.

The Mountain West was represented by two schools in this year's NCAA tournament with Brigham Young and UNLV. Las Vegas is still alive in the Sweet 16.

Layer was fired March 12 after seven years at the school after the Rams finished 17-13.

The Rams have beaten the Bison each of the last two seasons and will play in Fargo next season as part of a two-for-one contract. CSU defeated NDSU 82-80 last December.

The Bison have hit the national landscape the last two years with upsets of top 25 teams - both in Wisconsin. NDSU knocked off the University of Wisconsin two seasons ago and beat Marquette University last December.

That and a 20-8 record this season as a Division I independent made Miles an attractive candidate.

In six years at NDSU, Miles compiled a 99-71 record. Prior to that, he spent four years at Southwest Minnesota State, going 78-39 with an appearance in the NCAA Division II Elite 8.


----------



## djleye (Nov 14, 2002)

I hope none of the guys go with him..........WOuld they have to sit out a year if they did?????


----------



## always_outdoors (Dec 17, 2002)

If any of the players leave, they loose 1 year of eligibilty. I don't think we will see anyone leave SU.

Tim is only 40yrs old. Quite accomplished as a coach. This is a huge offer to go to CO. Not just in terms of money, but Ft. Collins is a beautiful city that is only minutes from Denver. This is also a nice step up in D1 basketball for him as well.

Sad to see him leave, but also a great coaching opportunity.


----------



## hunt4P&amp;Y (Sep 23, 2004)

I just got out of my friends room. He along with his roomate are on the team they said after the meeting last night at ten they all went over to Woodsides house and I guess the two asst. coaches might go with. They said that if all three of them leave they are all gone. They are willing to give up a year to go somewhere with a good coach. It will take along time to get the program back to this point there are alot of really good red shirts that didn't play this year. Miles started to cry when he talked about this, because he feels that he has a better team here than he will have in CO. But he is going to make 3 times as much. so $150,000 times 3 = $450,000 I must say I would do the same.

It is just sad, because so many guys sat out this year so they would have a good team next year and now they will sit out another.

Really sad. I hope my coach doesn't leave.

Mike


----------



## always_outdoors (Dec 17, 2002)

I believe only 1 assistant coach from NDSU is being looked at at this time.


----------



## hunt4P&amp;Y (Sep 23, 2004)

By CO but the other said he will leave if the other does.


----------



## fox412 (Mar 18, 2005)

You have to relize that Miles was probably making in the neighborhood of about 3 to 400,000 here at NDSU with camps, small TV deal and other contracts. He will go to CSU that has a much larger fan base and exposure. He will probably be making about a million there with camps, TV, and the other contracts.

Its not that he went from 130,000 to 400,000. He went from 400,000 to 1,000,000. I wish the guy nothing but luck. I am surprised we kept him as long as we did.

It would surprise me if Bohl were gone in the next year or so as well.


----------



## 870 XPRS (Mar 12, 2003)

fox412 said:


> It would surprise me if Bohl were gone in the next year or so as well.


bite your tongue........

No, I agree it was only a matter of time with the quality of product these coaches have been putting out. I was really hoping that Tim stuck around till his recruits were tournament eligible, but it's a business.


----------



## verg (Aug 21, 2006)

Miles was the assistant when i played at NSU. He will do well where ever he goes. He has an outgoing personality and is able to relate well to that age of kid. That really pays dividends in his recruiting.


----------



## fargojohnson (Oct 17, 2005)

Dear Tim Miles, 
Don't let the door hit you on the way out.


----------



## djleye (Nov 14, 2002)

Typical UND fan resonse!!!!! :wink: :lol:


----------



## fargojohnson (Oct 17, 2005)

LOL. :beer:


----------

